# Color Issues, Cobra High Temperature Ink Epson WF 1100



## Meatwagon (May 28, 2009)

I'm currently using Corel Draw X4 and an Epson WF1100 with the cobra high temp inks. My settings are as follows:
Printer Properties - color management tab - epson 1100 rz280 plain paper photo quality (cobra ink profile). Printer preferences - ICM checked, color adjust off, photo quality. Corel - Color mode used for effects - rgb; no selected color profile linked to printer; color pallette default - rgb. Nozzle check - ok.

I"ve used a couple of Richard's profiles including his newest, tags, and still have quite a bit of yellow(all my pallette samples are being printed on frp and I've done about 6 - they all look the same). My pink is off, my red almost borders on orange, my deep pink is almost peach, my hot pink is almost red. Can anyone see anything in my setup that I should change?


----------



## sumswimfly (Aug 22, 2010)

Have you been able to figure out your problem. I seem to be having the same problem.


----------



## Meatwagon (May 28, 2009)

sumswimfly said:


> Have you been able to figure out your problem. I seem to be having the same problem.


I spent about an hour on the phone last week with Richard going through and looking at my setup. I eventually removed all of his profiles, uninstalled the printer and software, and then did a clean install without his profiles and just using the epson setup per his instructions. I had a picture of a house that I was trying to sublimate and when I did it turned out purple.

Anybody got any clues that can throw me a bone?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Meatwagon said:


> I'm currently using Corel Draw X4 and an Epson WF1100 with the cobra high temp inks. My settings are as follows:
> Printer Properties - color management tab - epson 1100 rz280 plain paper photo quality (cobra ink profile). Printer preferences - ICM checked, color adjust off, photo quality. Corel - Color mode used for effects - rgb; *no selected color profile linked to printer*; color pallette default - rgb. Nozzle check - ok.
> 
> I"ve used a couple of Richard's profiles including his newest, tags, and still have quite a bit of yellow(all my pallette samples are being printed on frp and I've done about 6 - they all look the same). My pink is off, my red almost borders on orange, my deep pink is almost peach, my hot pink is almost red. Can anyone see anything in my setup that I should change?


In the X4 Color managment page you should have a profile linked to the printer icon. The attachment here is not the exact setup as I am not where I can get to my printing PC, but refer to the printer icon in the attached photo ... the Cobra ICC (use the exact ICC name)should be linked to the printer.


----------



## Meatwagon (May 28, 2009)

After going through with Richard I'm still a nice purple color on photos. Any other ideas?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Get a profile made for your printer (not one made for someone else's printer) 
Every printer is different, even ones with the same model number.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

pisquee said:


> Get a profile made for your printer (not one made for someone else's printer)
> Every printer is different, even ones with the same model number.


Techncially true, but most use profiles OK "generically". It won't be very far off. His problem is more sever.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

mgparrish said:


> Techncially true, but most use profiles OK "generically". It won't be very far off. His problem is more sever.


it can be 
it can be VERY OFF!
good idea to remove ALL installed profiles as there can be double profiling. so even if you use correct icc it can cause problem like this. so is best to have installed only those you going to need.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SaB said:


> it can be
> it can be VERY OFF!
> good idea to remove ALL installed profiles as there can be double profiling. so even if you use correct icc it can cause problem like this. so is best to have installed only those you going to need.


 Removing all profiles except the ICC profile that would be used to sublimate is DANGEROUS. ICC profiles are installed for other things like your color workspace management, monitor etc.

Sorry bad idea. How many new users know which are needed and which are not?

_And I don't think you understand the context of the term "generic profile"._ 

This means a profile that is to be used for the same model number of printer and a specific ink (and in some cases specific substrates). In theory it is best to have a profile made for MY WF1100 and not use one that is supplied for EVERYONES WF1100. In practice most use sublimation profiles "generically" and get those from the sublimation vendor, it's usually good enough to use them "generically".

In this case I have been working with the OP offline what was needed was a correctly set workspace. "Double profiling" will not happen if you setup the workspace correctly, not because you have other profiles installed in the system.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

sorry. little confusion here... I mean to remove all UNWANTED sublimation profiles and those unneeded. 
when you install driver for your printer there is loads unneeded stuff installed too. dont forget you ALWAY want yur printer driver to work in NO COLOR MANAGEMENT mode.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SaB said:


> sorry. little confusion here... I mean to remove all UNWANTED sublimation profiles and those unneeded.
> when you install driver for your printer there is loads unneeded stuff installed too. dont forget you ALWAY want yur printer driver to work in NO COLOR MANAGEMENT mode.


So it's back to the question of how does the new user know what's needed or not? He would have to have a way to capture the files names placed in the system during the install of the printer. This is potentially _dangerous_, and besides that ... my statement had nothing to do that. 

My statement which you quoted was specific to using a sublimation profile made just for MY WF1100 printer and not using a sublimation profile made for ANYONES WF1100 printer _generically_. 

So I made a statement about oranges and you replied with apples. Zero relevance.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

no need to be agressive 
All i said was they can be very oFF and i know what i am on about 

to the question "So it's back to the question of how does the new user know what's needed or not?"
well... i dont know. praps they wont know. but is always good to find out. as with everything else... new people dont know lot of stuff but they learn as they go.
I dont want to start any fight here. i only tried to help.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SaB said:


> no need to be agressive
> All i said was they can be very oFF and i know what i am on about
> 
> to the question "So it's back to the question of how does the new user know what's needed or not?"
> ...


BTW, not starting a fight here either, I may disagee with what you say, but it's nothing personal.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

i created 100's profiles for sublimation so all i know is from my own experience. so my point of view might be a little bit OFF for some people


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SaB said:


> i created 100's profile for sublimation so all i know is from my own experience. so my point of view might be a little bit OFF for some people


We can agree on that. As I mentioned in this specific case it wasn't the problem, he didn't have his workspace and printer driver set correct. If someone can get a ICC made for their own printer it can null any factory "same model to same model" production variations.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

oh yes. we can agree on that one


----------



## Meatwagon (May 28, 2009)

Let me just say that Michael went in and set up my entire workspace for sublimation and it's running incredibly smooth. My real problem started with Richard NOT knowing how to set up the Corel workspace which left me stranded until Michael stepped in. You simply can't know it all and you depend on a vendor you do business with to know how to set you up using HIS product. Ironically, we used instructions from a competitor of Richard's to help set up my workspace. I'm not sure I would have made this purchase had I known that the support would have been so weak - granted, Richard is a nice guy, but he knows little about Corel(as do I which is why I needed the help). I say this after working with Michael, who obviously knows this subject up and down, and nailed it right out of the gate. Not only did Michael make sure I was set up correctly, but then explained the concepts so that I could make sure I understood how and why things needed to be done like they were. My suggestions to someone looking at buying the high temp inks from Richard is to make sure you know corel very well, or have a friend that does. Simply posting a couple of screenshots does nothing for setting you up to do sublimation.

And in case I didn't say it, thanks Michael. I appreciate the help tremendously, but it's also fun to watch someone tackle something when they totally know what they are doing. You obviously understood where the problem was and I certainly appreciate it.


----------

